# What choices for muffler for 97 sportsman 500



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guy's having trouble finding aftermarket exhaust for my 97 500.

Anybody know who to ask? Or where to go? :aargh4:

HMF and Muzzy do not go to 1997. I suppose its the same size as newer models, but need some advice....

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AAEN made some pipes for them.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

ok ill check em out! Thanks!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Also you can change out the hole setup to a newer setup and run the HMF or muzzy or big gun .. etc .. Rod give me a holler via text or Call ..


----------

